# What's your take on flakes?



## Jim (May 11, 2011)

Have you ever had a real experience where changing a bait because of flake color worked for you?

https://blog.wired2fish.com/blog/bid/53689/Tackle-Talk-Flake-Friendly-Fishing


----------



## Brine (May 11, 2011)

reminds me of this commercial

[youtube]SwV3j1gRmik[/youtube]


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2011)

YES! :LOL2:


----------



## FishyItch (May 11, 2011)

That commercial is hilarious! I can't count the times I have almost that exact same inner-dialogue myself while fishing.


----------



## randall (May 18, 2011)

I seem to do better with "sparkles". :lol: It helps my confidence so most of my worms have it. I think at times it breaks up the outline of the worm like camo so the fish sees the worm and then flash from the "sparkles" trigger a strike as it moves. Fish scales flash so I guess my worm should too. I am probably just overthinking it but my worm will still have sparkles.


----------

